# zombiedaisy that was it! baby Braden is here



## zombiedaisy

So at 39 weeks on Thursday I went in for my routine ultrasound and stress test. the ultrasound went great but I expressed to the specialist I was nervous about how far dilated I was and how far I lived. she said if I wanted she would call the hospital and have me deliver that very day if I wanted. I agreed it was probably better, so while she called I text DH asking him "do you want to have a baby today" lol. he was beyond excited.

I had enough time to drive home and grab my bags. knowing it could be a long process, we grabbed a bite to eat as well and then headed into the hospital. we got there right around 1pm. it took a while but they got my IV started (after several attempts) and started my antibiotics since I'm gbs+. shortly after they opted to try pitocin instead of break my water so we would hopefully have enough time to get both doses in. let me tell you, penicillin burns like no other going in, especially the first dose. about an hour into pitocin I was contracting every two minutes but they didn't really hurt and I was talking through them no problem. 

finally around 630pm after starting my second dose of antibiotics, they broke my water. even with the contractions I wasn't dilating much past what I started at. it's amazing the difference different people will say in regards to dilation. my MW said 5-6 cm on Tuesday but here I was a 5, but funneling down to a 4.

after they broke my water they kept a close eye on me due to how fast I went with my daughter. things really picked up. I was breathing through the contractions, tried the birthing ball some more and then opted for a bath. it just felt cold, and wasn't helping. I stayed in for about 10 minutes and started feeling pressure. they had me get out and by then the contractions really kicked in and they still had the pitocin running. they checked me again and I was a 7 but 90% effaced and 0 station. I was determined for a natural, unmediated birth, but I won't lie, pitocin really makes your contractions more intense. 

at that point I felt like I had to just push. within 10 minutes I went from 7 to 10. it was intense. my MW opted to gown up and stay and wait. With two hard contractions I pushed (and it was painful and I screamed and grabbed DH sweater). once his head finally came out, he slide out and it was such a relief. they delayed cord clamping like I had wanted. he was so perfect with an amazing set of lungs. they couldn't pull on the cord due to the vci, so we laid there skin to skin waiting. it took a good 15 or so minutes but both placentas came out. they took tons of pictures of it and I even looked and DH snapped a picture. they kept pointing out all the scary parts that were dangerous to LO. it was pretty shocking.

Mr. Bradens apgars were wonderful and after his assessment we breastfed for an hour. he latched on amazingly. I was clotting pretty heavily, but it stopped, but they were considering giving me something for it, but all is well now.

getting up out of bed is interesting.I feel so much lighter. it's strange. I didn't tear but I'll admitt the first bathroom break burns, but it's been fine since. Braden has spit up a few times with a lot of amniotic fluid but nothing abnormal. he's sleeping in my lap now, very content. I did take some Motrin an hour ago for some cramping, but that's it. although painful and the pitocin making things much more intense, I'd still rather have a pain med free birth any day.

so here he is ladies. Mr. Braden Markus. he weighed 7.5 pounds, by far my smallest, 20 1/2 inches long and was born at 8:05pm.
 



Attached Files:







IMAG0019.jpg
File size: 20.5 KB
Views: 128









IMAG0023.jpg
File size: 22.6 KB
Views: 113


----------



## CountingDown

Congratulations he is gorgeous x


----------



## freckles33

congratulations hun,

Thank god your hubby didnt waste his days off and you all can spend time together as a family for a few more days.

Im so pleased eerything turned out well for you all and well done you xx


----------



## BeccaxBump

Congrats hun! He's gorgeous and well done mummy <3.
xoxox


----------



## Karenesque9

Congrats and thanks for sharing your story!


----------



## RomaTomato

Congrats!!!!


----------



## little_lady

Aww he's so perfect! Congrats, it seems weird you've had him lol, seems like yesterday we were in second tri. Roll on March!!


----------



## Bladesgirl

Awww he's so cute!! Congrats xxx


----------



## Katerpillar

Congratulations :flower: and what a fab birth story....bet you are so pleased you stuck to your guns re: pain meds. Enjoy every second od your new precious little man xx


----------



## kategeminni

Congratulations! :happydance:

He looks beautiful! And you look so tired but happy too! Well done! :D


----------



## xLaura

Congrats Hun he's gorgeous. Glad your hubby got to be there with no drama of missing it :) xxx


----------



## Nibeley

Congratulations he's lovely x


----------



## gflady

Congratulations!!! Beautiful. Well done, you've been through so much. Glad all is well :)


----------



## edigirl82

OMG huge congrats, he is gorgeous and I bet it is such a relief to have him here safe and sound. Enjoy your lovely little guy!!


----------



## SharonF

Finally you have your little man! Congratulations! And hooray for the sensible Dr, otherwise you could still be waiting!


----------



## RosieB1977

He is beautiful!!! Good job!!


----------



## blinkava

I'm so happy everything worked out and you were able to deliver the way you wanted to, baby is so cute!! Congrats!!


----------



## _jellybean_

congrats!!


----------



## CooCooCaChoo

Congrats! You did great mom! He is beautiful.


----------



## Miss Ashley

Congrats on your special little guy! Enjoy ! :)


----------



## Beccaboop

Congratulations xxx Im so glad it all went well for you ive followed your story and know you had a hard and stressful pregnancy! I bet your glad its all over and your little man is here safely! Hes gorgeous!! :hugs:


----------



## Breezeway

Congrats!!!


----------



## Annamumof2

Aww yay congrats Hun and a lovely name


----------



## YikesBaby

Massive congrats hun!! He's gorgreous! 

Kudos to you for having pitocin and staying med free!!! That's hard work. 

I am so glad to hear that you and Braden are both doing so great!!! :)


----------



## Asters

Congratulations!! so glad it all went well for you! hes super cute!!! well done honey!xxxxxx


----------



## EmmaRea

Having followed you since first tri, I am just so happy Braden is finally here and all is well. Congratulations, Sweetie. I'm so proud of you! You did great! Left a you-sized hole right through the belly of the VCI monster. You ARE a success story, and I knew you would be all along. Great work, Mama! What a true little blessing you have there.


----------



## ruth22m

Congratulations :)


----------



## MileyMamma

Congratulations!


----------



## cherrylee

Congrats!


----------



## Liammommy

Congrats!!


----------



## emzmc

awww big congrats!! :) 
Was the iv drip very sore?!
hope ur both resting and keeping well x


----------



## lolly25

Congratulations he's beautiful x


----------



## zombiedaisy

emzmc said:


> awww big congrats!! :)
> Was the iv drip very sore?!
> hope ur both resting and keeping well x

the overall feels fine now. it was only sore when everything was running through it. now it's just saline locked, so hopefully it can come out all together soon.

I slept off and on through the night but their in every 4 hours checking baby and I. he just ate some and is snuggled up with me while dh sleeps. they put us in the huge room on the end so it's quite.


----------



## sevenofnine

:dance:

Congrats!!


----------



## Ginger_Bee

Congratulations and well done! He is absolutely gorgeous! Love his cheeks! 

P.S.- I hope to look half as well put together as you do after birth! :)


----------



## Hope2302

Congrats


----------



## Hangin_On_AGS

welcome baby braden!!! Such a cutie. You gotta be strong as heck to do pitocin unmeded


----------



## Kyla

:dance: Congratulations!!! Welcome to the world baby Braden Markus :cloud9: I've also followed your pregnancy, and I shed a few tears with happiness when I read your success story after all the worries and uncertainty you've had. So pleased for you, he's absolutely gorgeous and so healthy looking. Wishing you a speedy recovery :hugs:


----------



## snowfairy84

Omg !! Congrats !! Great story well done u !! X


----------



## jades91

Congratulations hun!x


----------



## iprettii

awwwwww congratulations hun!!!


----------



## frstndonly

Well done mama. He is perfect.


----------



## Agiboma

Congrats he is very sweet.


----------



## patooti

Congratulations!!!! Such a great birth story after all the stress you have had. 

So jealous want to cuddle my little man.


----------



## Mommy2be7720

Congratulations!!!! yay I'm so happy for you! I'm glad you finally had your baby as I know you were pretty miserable with contractions for so long! He is gorgeous :)


----------



## Remucar

Congrats hun!! He is so cute!


----------



## third time

Congratulations! He's lovely hun! Well done!


----------



## Mrs5707

Huge congrats girl! Glad it finally happened for you! I love hearing these positive induction stories that don't end in needing an epidural! That's a huge accomplishment and something to be proud of! :hugs: he's beautiful!


----------



## cbass929

Congrats! He's so cute!!


----------



## dollface85

I can't believe he is here!! You did so good!! Congrats to you both!


----------



## JJay

Congratulations! X


----------



## Kissel

What a relief everything turned out so great! Now if only you could go back a few months and tell yourself that everything is okay. So glad he is healthy and doing so well! Congrats!!!:happydance:


----------



## Jakkiw2

Aww well done !! hes gorgeous xxx


----------



## Fruitymeli

Aww congrats


----------



## Sushai

He's beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## RaisinKane13

Finally he decided to make an entrance :thumbup: Congrats darling, you and him look lovely.


----------



## LEXUS09

Congrats hun! Glad things are well.


----------



## Butterfly89

He is sooo cute!! ^_^ Congratulations!!!


----------



## Peggy O

Congratulations! What a cutie poo!!!!


----------



## ciabatta

Congratulations, so glad he's finally here and safe and sound after all the months of worry. Well done!!! Enjoy your new family,bet your girls will spoil him rotten! Xx


----------



## twobecome3

:cloud9:


----------



## Warby

Oh hon, what a great story! After all your complications and worry, you have your perfect and adorable little boy. Well done! He is sooooo cute!


----------



## momo51519

awww sweetie he is beautiful!! I am so glad everything went so smoothly!! Its seems only yesterday when u found out about all the complications!! Its crazy how fast time goes by!!! Seriously he is soo cute!!!


----------



## haileybrooke3

congratulations!!


----------



## angelandbump

Congratulations x


----------



## RoxieHart

Yaaaaay! I just came to check back on you! Congrats lovely xx


----------

